# Suggestion for i5 i7 configuration



## agalo (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for a assembled PC configuration but do not have much idea about best configuration. looking for configuration which gives me good speed.

A software developer by profession, developing web  based applications using visua studio 2010. Typically use applications like Visual studio, MS sql server, firefox (10,15 tabs), Application server and couple of other s/w. I also plan to use this m/c to run 1 Virtual machine.

I was initially looking for i5 2500K or i7 2600k, but i think overcloking is not what i require. Will these processor suitable for me or should i go for i5 2500 or i7 2600. I am also not looking for any gaming needs.

In case i go for latter 2, which board will be better ?
Should i go for cooler master or a simple cabinet will suffice ?
What should be the optimal RAM ? (m 6hinking of 4GB) 

Any help will be grea5tly appreciated.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2012)

get a non K sku cpu like core i7 2600 / i5 2500 and a H67 mobo like Intel DH67CLor Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3 and get Corsair Value Select 2x 4GB DDR3 ram modules


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2012)

For your requirement, you can also opt for a Phenom II X6 1100T/1090T and an AMD 880G based motherboard with AM3+ socket. The cost will be cheaper and performance will be good as the apps you've specified are highly multi-threaded.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 20, 2012)

Or you can also opt for the AMD bulldozer series FX 6100 or FX 8120 (with a 880gm or 990 series motherboard)
They are good too!


----------



## agalo (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

I am looking for intel processors only. 
What about using processor like i5 250 & i7 2600 on mobo like 
Asus P8Z68-V-Pro/gen3 
asus p8h67-m pro
GIGABYTE Z68X-UD3H-B3 

or should i go for intel DH67 ?

Would i need a cooler master cabinet or a normal cabinet suffice ?
The place where i live have temperature in 45 (degree Celsius) in summers.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ there's no point in using a non K sku cpu with mobos eqipped with P67/Z68 chipset as they are mainly aimed at OCers but cpus like i5 2500 or i7 2600 can be OCed very mildly - If you really want to grab a z68 mobo you better get i5 2500k/i7 2600k or else be happy with a H67 chipset based mobo.

A branded cabinet is good - look for brands like CM/NZXT/Antec etc. but best would be if you can tell us the budget and for temps like 45c ambient ( if you don't have AC in room ) you should get a cpu cooler


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 26, 2012)

like to know what is ur budget ..
Both 2500 & 2600 is very good cpus. But there is 4-5k diffrence between this two.
My suggestion is for 2500k+any z68mobo+4/8gb(1600mhz) ram.
Yes, i know that ur nt willing to oc, but i can tell u oc in SB cpu is very easy(u can find lot's of articles in google). But u need a decent psu for oc.
I think u need to see this thread first, it will ans ur lot's of questions.

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150570-intel-sandy-bridge-lga-1155-motherboard-thread.html


----------



## agalo (Mar 2, 2012)

i am willing to spend around Rs 30k - 35k for processor + mobo + cabinet + ram.

I want a sable configuration. 
Could you recommend any good cooler master cabinet ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 2, 2012)

^ as you would be using Visual Studio, it would be better to go with i7 2600(K),
and atleast 8 gb ram...................


----------



## Vamsisd (Mar 2, 2012)

2500k-11k
Asus maximus IV gene Z-12k
CORSAIR 4GB--around 2k-(1.5-2.0)
CABINET---i'm sure it'l be less than 5k.....dunno much abt cabinets. ---total~~~30k.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Core i5 2600k @ 17.6k ( better in Multi Tasking apps than 2500k )
Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.4k ( OP won't OC the CPU much ) 
2x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) @ 3.4k
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.5k
Cm Hyper 212 Evo @ 2k
Corsair VS 450 @ 2.1k - only get if you need it.

Total 35k


----------



## agalo (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Guys !

What should be the capacity of PSU,  450 W or 500 W ?
I do not have much idea about it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ if no gfx card then a 430/450W PSU will do just fine - you can add a sub 10k gpu later if you want with this but if you are going to OC the cpu and add a powerful gpu later get Corsair GS600 @ 4k


----------

